# I'm done with Jet Pro Soft Stretch



## Veteran (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm done trying to make Jet Pro Soft Stretch look good. I've followed the instructions but not fond of the results. I have a Fusion IQ Press so heat, time and pressure are not my problem. What inkjet transfer paper are you using? Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

send PM for sample ATI paper.
AL


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Veteran said:


> I'm done trying to make Jet Pro Soft Stretch look good. I've followed the instructions but not fond of the results. I have a Fusion IQ Press so heat, time and pressure are not my problem. What inkjet transfer paper are you using? Suggestions would be appreciated.


 JPSS is as good as it gets for inkjet transfers.
The problem is probably in your design.


----------



## ipromoink (Jan 14, 2017)

I am currently using OPTI-TRANS LITE. That said....

Of all the papers I've used I find RED GRID retains the best color after transferring but also has the heaviest hand. OPTI-TRANS Lite is a great in-between. It retains colors better than JPSS and has less hand than RED GRID. JPSS has the best hand by far but lacks in color quality as opposed to..... well almost any other transfer I've tried.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

What is your process and equipment?

I've had very good results with JPSS:

- Epson printer

- Cobra pigment ink

- White 100% cotton shirts

- Cheap half-broken Chinese press

If colors are off when printed/pressed, do you have a profile for the ink you are using? Cobra has a profile for their ink with JPSS. OEM Epson ink shifts colors when heated--which you can fiddle around and compensate for. Also, how color accurate is your monitor? Typical office/home oriented monitors are utter junk in terms of color accuracy, so one needs one of those "spyder" things to create a custom calibration for it. Garbage in, garbage on the shirt!

If colors fade after wash, that is dye ink.

If it isn't sticking/peeling right: Press it, peel it ON press to ensure it is hot while peeling, peel at a low angle down close to the surface of the shirt, get to peeling ASAP after the first pressing, press it again, stretch it.

Have you tested the temp accuracy of the heat press? Could be miscalibrated, regardless of its assumed quality.

Perhaps say something more about what the JPSS is failing to do correctly? Else shooting in the dark in terms of suggestions. Not trying to be a "fan boy," I just know first hand that it can work quite well, even with a far less than optimum heat press if everything else is right.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i agree with TABOB and NoXid

jpss is the best in my testing, 50+ wash dry/cycles (50/50 poly/cotton blend tee)


----------



## Veteran (Feb 23, 2018)

Epson 7710 or 20 (large format) can't remember (I'm at my day job). I'm using the Epson pigment ink. Printing/colors are not a problem, Paper bought in December, kept in air tight container. Humidity controlled work shop. I'm using a Stahl's Fusion IQ heat press, which has been calibrated. I followed the instructions, 375 degrees for 30 seconds, heavy pressure. I peel on the press as soon as I open it. The paper tends to stick and leave a residue on parts of the printed area. It never comes off smooth. What could I be doing wrong? I'm willing to try again, just getting frustrated and paper/shirts aren't cheap. Thank you!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

see if either of the options below help:

option 1
- get a white 50/50 new tee (or use 100% cotton if you have it on hand, but do try the 50/50 one day)
- place on bottom platen and use a lint roller all around the design area
- pre-press for 3-5 secs (just let the upper platen rest on the tee, no pressure)
- place jpss on tee and cover with parchment paper
- press 375f for 30 secs
- peel immediately and stretch the design/tee lightly horizontally and vertically
- cover with with parchment paper and re-press for 12 secs
- remove parchment paper and stretch the design/tee lightly horizontally and vertically 
(toss the parchment paper, as it may have ink residue on it)
- do not wash for 24 hours min.

option 2
- get a white 50/50 new tee (or use 100% cotton if you have it on hand, but do try the 50/50 one day)
- place on bottom platen and use a lint roller all around the design area
- pre-press for 3-5 secs (just let the upper platen rest on the tee, no pressure)
- place jpss on tee and cover with parchment paper
- press 375f for 30 secs
- remove tee and set aside till lukewarm (alternatively, grab tee with both hands and wave in the air till lukewarm)
- peel from a top corner diagonally down, but do not stretch shirt
- place tee back in the press and cover with parchment
- re-press 375f for 14 secs, remove parchment paper and immediately stretch the design/tee lightly horizontally and vertically
(toss the parchment paper, as it may have ink residue on it)
- do not wash for 24 hours min.

you should get a nice embed with either method like in the below pic, 
also attached is my first tee with a before (left) and after (right) about 30+ wash/dry cycles


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Veteran said:


> ...The paper tends to stick and leave a residue on parts of the printed area. It never comes off smooth...


Meaning that some areas of transfer are staying stuck to the paper rather than ending up on the shirt?

I've always used parchment paper over the transfer ... not sure if might need to up the temp a touch if using a thicker Teflon sheet. If all else fails, I would try bumping the temp up a bit. Despite all the "pull the paper ASAP" blather we have said, also don't want to pull at a fast rate, nor at a high angle. Smooth and low.

To economize on testing supplies, print a sheet and cut it into like 4 strips lengthwise. Then you can get 4 full-length peel-offs from one sheet, and can probably fit 3 or 4 sheets worth of such strips on one scrap shirt (can cover over previous test strip with regular paper to get full use out of the shirt ... of course, this method is destructive of the previous tests, but it is a cheap way to do a lot of testing).


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks NoXid, i forgot to add using parchment on the initial press
hopefully they are not using a teflon sheet
i seem to recall that if you use the teflon on the re-press it imparts a 'shine' to the design

another factor may be the op's platen is too hot, try waiting for a couple of seconds before peeling hot


----------

